

U.S. Government Continues State of Emergency Declared in Response to 9/11 - conover
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/09/11/message-continuation-national-emergency-respect-certain-terrorist-attack

======
Pwntastic
This was 2012.

